
Creating a Google Docs clone with WebSockets - javalin
https://javalin.io/tutorials/realtime-collaboration-example-kotlin
======
ifightcrime
It would be good to mention operational transformation for managing changes
between collaborators.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_transformation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_transformation)

Quill editor has a pretty good implementation of this called “Delta” that I’ve
used to build something similar before.

[https://quilljs.com](https://quilljs.com)

Not to mention Quill is a great library overall!

~~~
javalin
I added both links, thanks!

------
javalin
To the mod that removed the "Show HN" tag, could you explain why? I don't
really mind, I just want to understand. This isn't a blog-post, and it
contains source code that can be tried out. It's also for a library/framework
that I'm making, so to me it feels like I'm doing a "show".

------
mikgan
The statement made by the title is a GREAT stretch even for the most
imaginative. This is not close to a google docs clone.

~~~
javalin
Well, I agree. The title was originally just `realtime-collaboration-example`
(as the URL says), but someone said "like google docs then", and I thought why
not. If I had to name just one feature of google docs it would be the shared
document.

Edit: Also, the HN title was edited by a HN mod, the title I used to post here
was "Show HN: Basic Google Docs clone in Kotlin with WebSockets (tutorial)"

